# Road Trip! : From Los Angeles, CA to Battle Ground, WA ( Portland, OR )



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I took a 4-day trip going from Los Angeles, California up to Portland, Oregon ( and eventually crossing the Columbia River up to Vancouver and Battle Ground, Washington )

We took Highway 1 ( Pacific Coast Highway ) up to San Francisco then after that we joined the 101 going up to Portland. 


*Oxnard area*




























*Solvang area*
Solvang is a Danish town


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Lompoc area*




























*Santa Maria area*










*Guadalupe*










*Pismo Beach*










*Morro Bay*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Hearst Castle ( Cambria )*
I was too cheap to pay to go in.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Day 2*

*Monterey*























































----


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*San Francisco *


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Day 3

Ukiah *










*Willits *



















---


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Confusion Hill*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Confusion Hill*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*"Welcome to Oregon"*




































*Eugene* 





































*Portland* ( Sadly I didn't get to go more towards Downtown Portland but stayed more to the east side. )
So I don't have too many pictures of Portland.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Multnomah Falls*


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Mt. Hood National Forest*









































































*Timothy Lake*










----


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Oregon - Washington *



















the sign says "Entering Washington"









*Battle Ground*



















Portland Airport [ PDX ] 











Sorry the end isn't as exciting as the middle. 
We couldn't explore as much in Portland ( because my sister moved back there and had to do business ) 
Hope you enjoyed the trip though


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

amazing landscape! California is beautiful


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

It is. Great trip IE. Leo go with ya?


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ Nope... I actually jumped into the car at last minute


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

great pics would love to make that trip - did part of it a couple years ago but the weather wasn't so great and passed a lot of the stuff in the dark


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ When it got dark we rested so that we wouldn't miss a thing


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

The west coast is incredible!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice road trip; thanks for those photos


----------



## lefantome (Jul 31, 2009)

awesome thread


----------



## milquetoast (Jul 31, 2007)

*SmithsonianHD is running Coastal California as part of its "Aerial America" series *​* and yours was the ground level tour with the usual fog.​ You guys stopped a lot. I'm surprised you didn't see me!* (Nice to see you getting along better with Chuck!)


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ I'm not...
actually he made things worse along the trip.


----------



## triodegradable (Apr 11, 2009)

What a piece of trip , my god ! really good ! The pics , they are awesome !


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great nature tripping.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Terrific photos !


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for sharing your great road trip photos...kay:


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Road trips are my bag and thats a damn great set of photos!


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful Places Visited, Stunning Landscapes & Great Photography!


----------

